# Hellllp! Goat maybe in labor



## emilieanne

My goat is gettin swollen in the back a little Nd keeps stretching out and pullin her tail up. 
Her ligaments soften up every 15 min. Is she in labor? She was due like a few days ago.


----------



## JaLyn

she sounds like she is really close.


----------



## emilieanne

Like today close?


----------



## 8566

what does her udder look like?


----------



## emilieanne

I dot know exactly how to explain it. 

:/ 
It looks full though!!


----------



## emilieanne

But if I push on her ligaments they will go down and are very flimsy.


----------



## 8566

if you have noticed the udder filling up - then yup you are getting closer. Hard to tell but if I had to guess/gamble ..... I'm picking 24hrs as the window.
hlala:


----------



## emilieanne

Yeah we concluded that its gunna be in the next 24, thank you!!


----------



## milkmaid

> But if I push on her ligaments they will go down and are very flimsy.


When she's really ready, they will be completely gone. It can happen rather suddenly. Keep checking. When my does' ligaments disappear, they always kid within 24 hours - usually closer to 12. Happy kidding!


----------



## emilieanne

milkmaid said:


> When she's really ready, they will be completely gone. It can happen rather suddenly. Keep checking. When my does' ligaments disappear, they always kid within 24 hours - usually closer to 12. Happy kidding!


Thank you! She's been having contractions for about 30 min but then stop for 45 min and when she has a contraction they disappear.


----------



## milkmaid

> She's been having contractions for about 30 min but then stop for 45 min and when she has a contraction they disappear.


I've never had that happen, but anything is possible! It does sound like she is in labor!


----------



## emilieanne

milkmaid said:


> I've never had that happen, but anything is possible! It does sound like she is in labor!


Cool! Yeah it is a little weird.


----------



## liz

Is this her first time? Some FF are confused when they are laboring, they do what nature tells them to but they also seem to want to be clingy with you... if her udder is full and tight feeling AND she lets you touch her, she's very close.
When she lays down on her side, with her rear legs stiff...she's pushing, you cannot mistake that part at all, Good Luck and hopefully she won't make you wait long to see those kids!


----------



## 8566

I agree - FF are the hardest to kid out because they haven't a clue. Drives you crazy ... 

I've had some that are so scared they start running around the stall with the bubble hanging out. Silly girls!


----------



## emilieanne

LilBleatsFarm said:


> I agree - FF are the hardest to kid out because they haven't a clue. Drives you crazy ...
> 
> I've had some that are so scared they start running around the stall with the bubble hanging out. Silly girls!


Haha that's real funny! And yeah we were in the car coming home from fair and she would get up real close to me like she always does when she wants me to rub/tickle/ massage her back and she won't stop doing that!!


----------



## FreckledFarmer

Any updates? How's she doing?


----------



## emilieanne

FreckledFarmer said:


> Any updates? How's she doing?


I keep her at a different property than mine. But the place I keep her at, the man who stays there goes out to check on them and he said he'd call me if he notices she starts pushing. Haven't gotten a call yet but I usually get that feeling that one of my goat is giving birth annnnnd well I get that feeling right now!:/


----------



## Sallie Tyszko

Go over and stay with her, she may feel safer with you close to go ahead with having her kid. I have lost a kid because it was coming the wrong way and we left it too late. it breaks your heart and goatie's too. Err on the side of caution, if in doubt. I think having a baby for the first time must be scary!!!!
good luck dear.


----------



## JaLyn

LilBleatsFarm said:


> I agree - FF are the hardest to kid out because they haven't a clue. Drives you crazy ...
> 
> I've had some that are so scared they start running around the stall with the bubble hanging out. Silly girls!


 This cracked me up!!!


----------



## emilieanne

Sallie Tyszko said:


> Go over and stay with her, she may feel safer with you close to go ahead with having her kid. I have lost a kid because it was coming the wrong way and we left it too late. it breaks your heart and goatie's too. Err on the side of caution, if in doubt. I think having a baby for the first time must be scary!!!!
> good luck dear.


Thank you! Yeah I'm gunna get a shower an go right over there!


----------



## emilieanne

Hey guys, why does she keep stretching out and then breathing hard? It looks like a contraction but I'm not so sure..


----------



## 8566

sounds like she's trying to position the kids.

If it was me and given what limited info we have I would suggest going in and making sure everyone is positioned correctly. I would also be giving nutridrench because you don't want her to get weaker and I would also be giving tumms or calcium drench.

I had one doe (reason why I sold her) that stood the whole time and never really pushed. I would have to stick my fingers in and that pressure alone made her start pushing standing up. I always had to be very careful with this girl because she would loose energy from standing for 12hrs plus.

Wash up and go in ..... Give NutriDrench and tumms or calcium if you have it. Have BoSe on hand.


----------



## emilieanne

LilBleatsFarm said:


> sounds like she's trying to position the kids.
> 
> If it was me and given what limited info we have I would suggest going in and making sure everyone is positioned correctly. I would also be giving nutridrench because you don't want her to get weaker and I would also be giving tumms or calcium drench.
> 
> I had one doe (reason why I sold her) that stood the whole time and never really pushed. I would have to stick my fingers in and that pressure alone made her start pushing standing up. I always had to be very careful with this girl because she would loose energy from standing for 12hrs plus.
> 
> Wash up and go in ..... Give NutriDrench and tumms or calcium if you have it. Have BoSe on hand.


Ok thank you so much!! She has been doing that the past two days and the kids have been kicking her so hard!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Definitely do what Lilbleatsfarm said to do or call the vet. It sounds like it is time to take some action.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree, check her.


----------



## emilieanne

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, check her.


D: y'all are scaring me now:/ 
I know I gotta do what I gotta do though. Could it be possible that she is just waiting for night time or something? Or maybe for me to go and sit with her? Because everyone says she doesn't have any contractions when I'm not there. But when I am they see some.


----------



## ksalvagno

Since we aren't physically there to see anything, it is hard to say. We are just making suggestions on what you are telling us.

My last doe that gave birth had a terrible time. The buckling was so huge and upside down, that there was no way he was coming out of the birth canal without help. If it wasn't for the fact that I had experience and knew this was going too long, I would probably have dead kids. I ended up having to call out the vet and get help since I wasn't able to do things by myself (meaning I was alone and needed more bodies to help hold the doe).

i don't want to scare you and this may not even be your situation but it happens. If you are unsure, don't wait. Go in and check things out or call the vet.


----------



## emilieanne

ksalvagno said:


> Since we aren't physically there to see anything, it is hard to say. We are just making suggestions on what you are telling us.
> 
> My last doe that gave birth had a terrible time. The buckling was so huge and upside down, that there was no way he was coming out of the birth canal without help. If it wasn't for the fact that I had experience and knew this was going too long, I would probably have dead kids. I ended up having to call out the vet and get help since I wasn't able to do things by myself (meaning I was alone and needed more bodies to help hold the doe).
> 
> i don't want to scare you and this may not even be your situation but it happens. If you are unsure, don't wait. Go in and check things out or call the vet.


Ok thank you!!


----------



## emilieanne

ksalvagno said:


> Since we aren't physically there to see anything, it is hard to say. We are just making suggestions on what you are telling us.
> 
> My last doe that gave birth had a terrible time. The buckling was so huge and upside down, that there was no way he was coming out of the birth canal without help. If it wasn't for the fact that I had experience and knew this was going too long, I would probably have dead kids. I ended up having to call out the vet and get help since I wasn't able to do things by myself (meaning I was alone and needed more bodies to help hold the doe).
> 
> i don't want to scare you and this may not even be your situation but it happens. If you are unsure, don't wait. Go in and check things out or call the vet.


Have you ever had a doe that waited for you to be there with her?


----------



## ksalvagno

I personally have not. I run into the opposite situation but certainly can't say it would never be.


----------



## 8566

What we know from this thread:
she is 3 days past her due date
her udder is full
she is stretching and in pain when doing this
A succesful outcome on a difficult birth is when the human owner knew they had to go in and did so quickly. That instinct told them something's not right. That history taught them they should of gone in earlier and they won't repeat history.

We don't know your goat but only go off of what you've told us. We have made suggestions based on our past experiences. You do what's best for you and your goat but do ask ..... What outcome do you want and how are you going to get there? Is checking her one of them? Would it hurt or benefit her and you? What risks are you willing to accept if you don't check her?

She could go days before kidding. We just don't know your goat and where she's at in the process.


----------



## Sallie Tyszko

Can you get someone who knows about goats or the vet to look at her?
I think.... what 's it worth, the money is nothing compaired to a happy outcome, goat mum and goatling doing fine.
We've taken animals out of their natural flock/herd/family situation. So we have to replace that with ourselves.
Wishing you both the very best of luck and sending lots of TLC.


----------



## GTAllen

What's going on? Have you checked her?


----------



## milkmaid

A good hard contraction looks like this: the goat arches her back, lifts her tail, and the area under the tail "sucks in." Usually less than an hour after good contractions, the area bumps outward because the kid is coming, and the doe lies down to push. If she has been having real contractions this long, get an experienced person or a vet to help right away. If the contractions are halfhearted, the kid may be positioned wrong and not stimulating her enough.
If the kid is malpositioned, it will probably never come out on its own; its life is in danger, and you need to help.


----------



## emilieanne

GTAllen said:


> What's going on? Have you checked her?


I am out with her right now. She keeps tryin to get close to mama (me) and when I tickle/ rub her udder ages gets happy and relaxed and ha more contraction. She's breathing a little more fast than normal. Her baby keeps kicking her real hard, an she just stretched and held it for 2 minutes. My head tells me to call someone and go in. My heart tells me wait for another hour an see if anything changes or progresses.


----------



## emilieanne

She doesn't seem distressed at all though.


----------



## MOgoatlady

I haven't done this myself, but you might see if she has any kids in the birth canal, someone else would have to tell you how far to reach in to examine the birth canal, see how far she is dilated, and if there are any kids trying to some out yet without getting too invasive. It may help you determine if you should be calling a vet yet or trying to pull kids, or it could put her into hard labor (lol it did me with my second child)..and IMHO waiting can only hurt, you risk not only losing the kid(s) but you are putting her life at risk as well.


----------



## toth boer goats

She is still up on her sides, so she may have more time to go . She is most likely in pre labor, which, I have had Does, go a night and a day before kidding. It all depends on the Doe. 3 days past her due date, isn't something to worry about just yet. When you look at her from behind and all of a sudden, she dropped and doesn't look preggo anymore is when, the kids are on their way. You should see a amber thick stream coming out, just before she kids. If at all in doubt you can put on a rubber glove and go in with 2 fingers, if you hit a wall she is closed, if she is open your fingers will not hit a wall and she is really close. Her tailhead and flanks ,will sink in big time and her tail will really droop when close.


----------



## emilieanne

MOgoatlady said:


> I haven't done this myself, but you might see if she has any kids in the birth canal, someone else would have to tell you how far to reach in to examine the birth canal, see how far she is dilated, and if there are any kids trying to some out yet without getting too invasive. It may help you determine if you should be calling a vet yet or trying to pull kids, or it could put her into hard labor (lol it did me with my second child)..and IMHO waiting can only hurt, you risk not only losing the kid(s) but you are putting her life at risk as well.


Well she actually caved 2 days ago. She's just so fat, and was breathing in when I took the picture it doesn't look like she has. The picture isn't so good


----------



## ptgoats45

She doesn't look ready behind to me. She isn't stretched very much and it doesn't look like she has had any mucus discharge yet. She also doesn't look very sunk around her tailhead. When they are ready they will look almost hollow there. From the first pic her udder doesn't look that full. When full the udder/teats should all be tight and shiny. Usually with a full udder the doe acts very uncomfortable when they lay down. The udder is in the way and usually their teat will point straight up or away from them. She may fill at the last minute, but to me she doesn't look like she will kid soon. 

I had a doe one time who stretched and moaned and breathed hard for about a week before she finally went into labor and kidded. I think she was just uncomfortable because the kids were taking up so much room. On all of mine when they are in labor the kids do not kick. They are still because they are in position and waiting for the contractions to push them out. Kids actually brace their hind legs against the opposite side of the uterus so that when a contraction occurs, they are helping themselves to be born. This is why when kids are born their hooves have a soft squishy stuff on them so that they don't damage their moms insides. On foals it looks like they have tentacles on their hooves. This comes off almost instantly though as soon as they get up and start using their feet.

If you think she may be in labor, I would put a glove on lube up and insert a couple fingers. Like Toth said, if you hit a wall she has not dilated and is not ready. If you do not, then she has dilated and should kid soon. If you have shorter fingers, get someone with longer fingers to do this. That way you will know that you/they went in as far as they could and were all the way to the cervix.


----------



## milkmaid

Have you seen her have a contraction yet? I should clarify that when they are contracting, their back arches upward, like a hump - if it's downward, that's just stretching. She sure is a gorgeous little girl! I hope she gives you some beautiful kids!


----------



## emilieanne

milkmaid said:


> Have you seen her have a contraction yet? I should clarify that when they are contracting, their back arches upward, like a hump - if it's downward, that's just stretching. She sure is a gorgeous little girl! I hope she gives you some beautiful kids!


Thank you so much!! And yeah, she had a few yesterday. Today she only had one or two that I saw. Course I wasn't with her the whole day like I was yesterday. She isn't laying down at all today or making a bed like she did yesterday, the babies sure are kicking to get out though because it feels like they are trying to get out! And somethin pushed one up against her side to the point I could feel the head an part of the body point towards her back end . . .


----------



## Sallie Tyszko

How are things going alone, Emillieanne?
Hope all is good with you.


----------



## rb555

Have you had any kiddies yet? I'm still waiting on my does to kid too. I hope all is well with you and look forward to pics of your babies. Your doe is sooo pretty, should have nice kids!


----------



## toth boer goats

Any news yet?


----------



## clearwtrbeach

Anything? Hopefully she hasn't been on because she's loving on some new babies.


----------



## emilieanne

Well guys, bad news.. No babies. And well me an my friends are startin to think we might have to do a c section. I'm going to have another friend come out first and see what she thinks, but we have that thought forming. An I REALLY don't wanna have to do that:/ she stopped having contractions and everything. She looks like a normal pregnant goat that is bagged and ready. But she is a week late. Some people have said well maybe it was a false labor, and I disagree with that. Because it couldn't be false. She was having contractions and everything. Just the plug didn't come out. 
We are thinkin maybe 
1) a baby is not in position 
2) she doesn't want them to come out 
And 
3) someone has only mentioned this, the thought never crossed my mind; the baby is no longer alive. But I think if the baby was dead that her body would have caused her to go into labor and kid, rejecting the baby. So I'm hoping it is just because she's scared and doesn't want them to come out.


----------



## emilieanne

Sorry guys, didnt mean and. Ment to put or


----------



## ThreeHavens

If she was in labor she would be pushing and yelling ... are you sure she wasn't bred later? I think it's time for a vet


----------



## emilieanne

Woodhavenfarm said:


> If she was in labor she would be pushing and yelling ... are you sure she wasn't bred later? I think it's time for a vet


Positive. :/ yeah I Agree. I am waiting for this lady to get off work an call me to get her out here and take a look before I spend money. She dropped/sunk about 2 weeks ago but rose a little after the whole, in labor, thing. And she started bagging before Halloween.. Like a week or two before.


----------



## ThreeHavens

Could you post a pic? It really doesn't sound a whole lot concerning yet .... they can set off a lot of "false alarms". As long as she isn't pushing, shivering, or in pain, I wouldn't be too concerned yet.


----------



## emilieanne

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Could you post a pic? It really doesn't sound a whole lot concerning yet .... they can set off a lot of "false alarms". As long as she isn't pushing, shivering, or in pain, I wouldn't be too concerned yet.


That's the only photo I have right now. I had a video but it wot let me upload it!:/ and she didn't look too happy yesterday. Kinda like she was annoyed and mad. She didn't want me touching her, not normal.


----------



## emilieanne

And her bag is more full than it looks, the picture was just taken at an angle. Sorry.


----------



## ThreeHavens

She just looks very ready. Is this her first time?


----------



## emilieanne

Woodhavenfarm said:


> She just looks very ready. Is this her first time?


Yes ma'am! And that's why I think she is just trying to hold them in. Because she's scared maybe?


----------



## ksalvagno

Her bag isn't full yet. It should get very tight and kind of shiny looking. Babies press on nerves so she is probably just uncomfortable.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I don't think she can consciously do that. She just isn't ready quite yet to give birth. And probably doesn't understand what her body is telling her to do. My FF doe had me on my toes big time last kidding season. I was for sure she was "in labor" at least three times. Once she started pushing, my mom went in and she needed her water broke. After that she did great. A push is hard to miss, sort of like a super contraction, and they will sometimes yell or grunt.


----------



## Trollmor

My experiences agree with Milkmaid's. Ligaments totally gone = kid comes within 24 hours"

If she has contractions and nothing happens, it might be a case for the vet, which we do not hope. But with goats, the labour ways close faster than with e.g. sheep. We have less time to help, if things should go wrong.

Rule # 1 always: How is she compared with normally? Eating? Walking? Coming to be stroked? As usual, or behaviour changed?


----------



## Trollmor

Oh, sorry, I missed some pages again! Contraction = ears together, often grunting, sometimes yelling. From pic I can see no sign of coming labour. You sure she did not get "married" 3 weeks later?


----------



## emilieanne

Trollmor said:


> Oh, sorry, I missed some pages again! Contraction = ears together, often grunting, sometimes yelling. From pic I can see no sign of coming labour. You sure she did not get "married" 3 weeks later?


I am positive because I went to go work with them for fair and I saw that he was trying and then I saw some of her half children over her back end and marked it on my calendar. Last Sunday, her ligaments almost completely disappeared. I had 3 ag advisors and tons if friends tell me, get ready you have baby's here in the next 24 hours. I don't doubt it was a real labor. She was grunting a little bit but it wasn't loud. Kinda sounded like the fish, grunts. And she was staring off at the bar of her pen. Then she made a bed in the car, or tried


----------



## emilieanne

Trollmor said:


> My experiences agree with Milkmaid's. Ligaments totally gone = kid comes within 24 hours"
> 
> If she has contractions and nothing happens, it might be a case for the vet, which we do not hope. But with goats, the labour ways close faster than with e.g. sheep. We have less time to help, if things should go wrong.
> 
> Rule # 1 always: How is she compared with normally? Eating? Walking? Coming to be stroked? As usual, or behaviour changed?


She is doing everything normal, now except not letting me pet her like she always does. :/ last Sunday, she wasn't eating hay or feed, wasn't walking at all, if she did, it was to me and would rub up on me so I would rub her belly.


----------



## emilieanne

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I don't think she can consciously do that. She just isn't ready quite yet to give birth. And probably doesn't understand what her body is telling her to do. My FF doe had me on my toes big time last kidding season. I was for sure she was "in labor" at least three times. Once she started pushing, my mom went in and she needed her water broke. After that she did great. A push is hard to miss, sort of like a super contraction, and they will sometimes yell or grunt.


My friends goat did the same thing and they had to call out the vet and have a c section, the vet said that she was just trying to keep them in.


----------



## emilieanne

ksalvagno said:


> Her bag isn't full yet. It should get very tight and kind of shiny looking. Babies press on nerves so she is probably just uncomfortable.


Oh, it's tight alright. Lol I don't see how it'd be shiny? I can never find a shiny bag! Haha. And like I said, the picture was taken at an angle, it's bigger than it looks, sorry for the horrible pictures, I take photos like I draw, horrible! Haha


----------



## ptgoats45

Her udder does not look full to me. It should be bulging behind and full way up towards her vulva. C-sections are not good on goats, most does will make it through but some don't. I really don't think a vet would do a C-section unless the doe was in labor and the kids were stuck, an x-ray should be able to tell you if they are in the right position to come out though, so you could see about having that done.. It is possible she had a 5-day heat and didn't take until the 5th day which would make her not as overdue as she is. When you bred her, was she penned with the buck for a few weeks/days or did you take her to the buck when she was in heat and that was the only contact she had with him? I would really think that she isn't due yet. She doesn't look ready to me. Her vulva should get a lot looser, almost flabby.

Have you checked to see if she is dilated any? If she is not dialted, she is not in labor. Goats or any other mammal, including people, can't consciously hold the babies in. The babies come when they are ready. When they take up enough room in the uterus to the point that they do not have any room left, the baby becomes stressed which signals the does hormones to kick in and start labor. If you have seen the kids kicking they are still alive, even if one is dead she will still go into labor.

Here is a picture of one of my does pushing, when they do this kids are coming very soon. If you don't see a kid in 30 minutes after they start pushing, something is wrong:









Sorry if it is huge. The new photobucket is confusing me. lol


----------



## ptgoats45

emilieanne said:


> Oh, it's tight alright. Lol I don't see how it'd be shiny? I can never find a shiny bag! Haha. And like I said, the picture was taken at an angle, it's bigger than it looks, sorry for the horrible pictures, I take photos like I draw, horrible! Haha


When the skin gets stretched to the max, it gets shiny. I can't find any pics of my does with super full udders to show you, but if you go to http://www.jackmauldin.com/management/detecting_labor.htm they show pics of a Boer doe with a full udder.


----------



## emilieanne

ptgoats45 said:


> Her udder does not look full to me. It should be bulging behind and full way up towards her vulva. C-sections are not good on goats, most does will make it through but some don't. I really don't think a vet would do a C-section unless the doe was in labor and the kids were stuck, an x-ray should be able to tell you if they are in the right position to come out though, so you could see about having that done.. It is possible she had a 5-day heat and didn't take until the 5th day which would make her not as overdue as she is. When you bred her, was she penned with the buck for a few weeks/days or did you take her to the buck when she was in heat and that was the only contact she had with him? I would really think that she isn't due yet. She doesn't look ready to me. Her vulva should get a lot looser, almost flabby.
> 
> Have you checked to see if she is dilated any? If she is not dialted, she is not in labor. Goats or any other mammal, including people, can't consciously hold the babies in. The babies come when they are ready. When they take up enough room in the uterus to the point that they do not have any room left, the baby becomes stressed which signals the does hormones to kick in and start labor. If you have seen the kids kicking they are still alive, even if one is dead she will still go into labor.
> 
> Here is a picture of one of my does pushing, when they do this kids are coming very soon. If you don't see a kid in 30 minutes after they start pushing, something is wrong:
> 
> Sorry if it is huge. The new photobucket is confusing me. lol


She pushed, but like once. And that was when we were on the ride home from fair back home and she had just got done trying to make her bed then she layed down and put her booty in my lap.

Also, my goats stay at a friend/grandfathers house. When I bought her, she was in the with buck along with other does. I bought her in march. When I took her out, it was early/mid October. . . So that's no help. Lol


----------



## shibby7

ptgoats45 said:


> Have you checked to see if she is dilated any? If she is not dialted, she is not in labor.


I agree.


----------



## emilieanne

shibby7 said:


> I agree.


I have not been out to see her today. But chances are she isn't much or isn't at all. She was 'in labor' or I guess what I thought, last Sunday. Almost a week ago.. So


----------



## shibby7

I think everyone here has really given you some great advice. But if you really think she was truely in labour a week ago and not just uncomfortable for a bit, you should really get the vet out there and not keep waiting. Sorry if this sounds harsh, I don't mean to be, just saying!


----------



## ThreeHavens

I'm thinking what you thought was a push was actually a stretch. They do that every once and awhile to get their kids in position.


----------



## emilieanne

shibby7 said:


> I think everyone here has really given you some great advice. But if you really think she was truely in labour a week ago and not just uncomfortable for a bit, you should really get the vet out there and not keep waiting. Sorry if this sounds harsh, I don't mean to be, just saying!


Oh no, I totally understand! An for all the advice y'all have given me Md kept me so calm, thank you!! I am SO great ful!


----------



## emilieanne

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I'm thinking what you thought was a push was actually a stretch. They do that every once and awhile to get their kids in position.


Oh she was stretching a lot also, my gosh, she was stretching a lot! Haha it was like like every 10 min.


----------



## emilieanne

She was also yawning a lot if that means anything..


----------



## emilieanne

Alright, 

These are pictures from today. She seems to be getting bigger everyday still! And come back up like from her caved tummy


----------



## ThreeHavens

If it helps, this was my doe the day before she kidded. This was, I believe, her forth kidding, so her udder's huge, but you can see how open she is.


----------



## emilieanne

That helps so much! 

Thank you! 
I have no idea what I would do with out you guys. 
If something was wrong, I'm sure she would try an let me know something was wrong. But she was actually sweet, like normal, today.


----------



## liz

The pic of your doe tells me that even if she was a first timer, her udder and backside say that she'll be making you wait. These girls do tend to make you crazy while waiting for those babies, she will let you know when it's time.

Her teats may be small but they will plump up ready to feed babies the day she's ready to go.


----------



## emilieanne

liz said:


> The pic of your doe tells me that even if she was a first timer, her udder and backside say that she'll be making you wait. These girls do tend to make you crazy while waiting for those babies, she will let you know when it's time.
> 
> Her teats may be small but they will plump up ready to feed babies the day she's ready to go.


Ok! Thank you!! I mean, they feel pretty full. Almost like one of our does that just got done milking do.


----------



## JaLyn

emi..The stretching and yawning are indicators she is getting there but the one thing that will tell you the most is her ligaments and they can trick you. When they get closer her ligs will be really soft and gone if she's laying down and jsut stood up..Always walk her around for a couple of minutes to see if they pop back up. My mentor has been breeding for years and others on here will tell you the biggest indicator of empending labor is ligs gone. That will tell you she will kid sometime within the next 24 to 48 hours but once they are gone check her often cause labor can happen at any time. As for the udder it can fill up at anytime, some do prior some the day of and some not til after they kid. Good luck and i know it's tough when your a newbie I drove my mentor crazy swearing bailey was in labor for at least two weeks before she actually delivered.


----------



## JaLyn

shibby7 said:


> I think everyone here has really given you some great advice. But if you really think she was truely in labour a week ago and not just uncomfortable for a bit, you should really get the vet out there and not keep waiting. Sorry if this sounds harsh, I don't mean to be, just saying!


 I don't think she thought she was in labor as much as she thought she was in labor possibly and could someone confirm or deny that if she's anything like i was with my bailey


----------



## emilieanne

JaLyn said:


> emi..The stretching and yawning are indicators she is getting there but the one thing that will tell you the most is her ligaments and they can trick you. When they get closer her ligs will be really soft and gone if she's laying down and jsut stood up..Always walk her around for a couple of minutes to see if they pop back up. My mentor has been breeding for years and others on here will tell you the biggest indicator of empending labor is ligs gone. That will tell you she will kid sometime within the next 24 to 48 hours but once they are gone check her often cause labor can happen at any time. As for the udder it can fill up at anytime, some do prior some the day of and some not til after they kid. Good luck and i know it's tough when your a newbie I drove my mentor crazy swearing bailey was in labor for at least two weeks before she actually delivered.


Thank you! And yeah, her Moma didn't fill up til I believe 2 days before they said. But anyone I ask around here can NEVER tell with te ligs so no one can teach me like what to feel for and everything. I mean I'm not SO new, I've been doing goats for 4 years but I've never had one that kidding anywhere closer to the house or that I was even in the state within the month that she kidded. So I am new to te kidding part but everything else I'm doin pretty good on!


----------



## JaLyn

Lets see if i can help describe it to you. Well honestly what you need to do is start feeling her ligs twice a day and each day you will notice a difference. Do you know where they are at? At the very back of her right above her tail they are there..they ffeel a rubber band one on each side. If you have a doe that you know is a few weeks away feel hers and then feel this does. AS she gets closer they will start to almost feel fatter because they are softening to the point where when she's really close thy will be gone and disappear tehn back up til they are finally gone completely. I"m going to see if i can find an illustration. or a youtube.


----------



## JaLyn

Here you go watch this or any of these


----------



## emilieanne

JaLyn said:


> Lets see if i can help describe it to you. Well honestly what you need to do is start feeling her ligs twice a day and each day you will notice a difference. Do you know where they are at? At the very back of her right above her tail they are there..they ffeel a rubber band one on each side. If you have a doe that you know is a few weeks away feel hers and then feel this does. AS she gets closer they will start to almost feel fatter because they are softening to the point where when she's really close thy will be gone and disappear tehn back up til they are finally gone completely. I"m going to see if i can find an illustration. or a youtube.


Thank you!!


----------



## Trollmor

I can see no sign of labour on your pics. They show a healthy pregnant goat not interested in giving birth at all. Control questions: Have you a male to check ligaments on? He is not very probalbe to be pregnant ...  What exactly did you see her doing with which male how many days ago? Mine carried for 148 days, plus/minus 5 days.

Labour problems can occur, but generally the mother-to-be does not look as interested in her humans as your doe does.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Trollmor

I can see no sign of labour on your pics. They show a healthy pregnant goat not interested in giving birth at all. Control questions: Have you a male to check ligaments on? He is not very probalbe to be pregnant ...  What exactly did you see her doing with which male how many days ago? Mine carried for 148 days, plus/minus 5 days.

Labour problems can occur, but generally the mother-to-be does not look as interested in her humans as your doe does.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## emilieanne

Trollmor said:


> I can see no sign of labour on your pics. They show a healthy pregnant goat not interested in giving birth at all. Control questions: Have you a male to check ligaments on? He is not very probalbe to be pregnant ...  What exactly did you see her doing with which male how many days ago? Mine carried for 148 days, plus/minus 5 days.
> 
> Labour problems can occur, but generally the mother-to-be does not look as interested in her humans as your doe does.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


Lol yes I do, that's smart!! I will compare her with her husband lol. And she was with our only buck at the time hot rod, and I was training my other doe while I saw him mounting her... Then when I went to leave I looked at the back of her and there was some 'white stuff' on/around her back side. That was on June 6th


----------



## emilieanne

Trollmor said:


> I can see no sign of labour on your pics. They show a healthy pregnant goat not interested in giving birth at all. Control questions: Have you a male to check ligaments on? He is not very probalbe to be pregnant ...  What exactly did you see her doing with which male how many days ago? Mine carried for 148 days, plus/minus 5 days.
> 
> Labour problems can occur, but generally the mother-to-be does not look as interested in her humans as your doe does.
> 
> GOOD LUCK!


I just checked her with 3 other goats, her ligs are a little squishy and I could barely feel them when I felt for them the first time.

Also, she is way bigger, again, then yesterday. We had some repetitive costumers come out today and they said she might have 3. Everyday the amount changes.

Dang this doe has me jumpin all around! Haha but I love it!!<3


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I'd say she has a while to go. Her stomach doesn't look big enough for three to me. I'd say one big one or two small.


----------



## emilieanne

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> I'd say she has a while to go. Her stomach doesn't look big enough for three to me. I'd say one big one or two small.


We don't know how many exactly she has. :/ buuuut the number of babies keeps gettin bumped cause she keeps gettin bigger and bigger every day!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

emilieanne said:


> We don't know how many exactly she has. :/ buuuut the number of babies keeps gettin bumped cause she keeps gettin bigger and bigger every day!


She shouldn't be noticeably growing.. That would concern me. Could you be imagining it? Could she be bloating?


----------



## ThreeHavens

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> She shouldn't be noticeably growing.. That would concern me. Could you be imagining it? Could she be bloating?


My does kept getting bigger and bigger too, right up to the kidding day


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Woodhavenfarm said:


> My does kept getting bigger and bigger too, right up to the kidding day


Really? I've never heard of a doe growing bigger by the day... At least not noticeably.


----------



## ThreeHavens

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Really? I've never heard of a doe growing bigger by the day... At least not noticeably.


Maybe it was just my imagination, or the fact that the minis show it more? IDK. IT did seem like they just kept going :laugh:


----------



## emilieanne

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Maybe it was just my imagination, or the fact that the minis show it more? IDK. IT did seem like they just kept going :laugh:


Well guys, it's not just me that noticed it either. Because I thought the same thing, maybe im imagining it. Then my mom said something to me and we kept it to outsells and agreed that we were just imagining it, then the man that I keep her at, he has been doing goats for 40 years said the same very thing today! So maybe it just is the minis?


----------



## emilieanne

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Maybe it was just my imagination, or the fact that the minis show it more? IDK. IT did seem like they just kept going :laugh:


The race is on! 
She's back into labor and got some stuffs comin out of her....

Thank you all for your help you have no idea how much help you were!


----------



## sweetgoats

I would say that she is not or was not yet in Labor. now that she has a discharge, I would say we are getting somewhere.
I have to agree with the others, Her bag is not that big yet. I know when I first started this and I had my first does in labor I swore there was not way that bag could get bigger, and sure enough it does and it get so big that it looks like it will split, but that just means you are getting closer.

You said she has a discharge, Is it like a long string or just some goo on her butt and tail? 

Hold tight, I bet you have babies in a bit still. She looks way to happy to have had something go wrong. 

With her not wanting you to pet her, that is normal also.


----------



## ThreeHavens

It looks like you still have a bit to go. Basically, they will wait until you completely go insane, then when you finally start calming down POP babies!


----------



## fezz09

Woodhavenfarm said:


> It looks like you still have a bit to go. Basically, they will wait until you completely go insane, then when you finally start calming down POP babies!


Hahaha isn't that the truth?! I think goats have a NASTY sense of humor! My doe let me and my cat sit in the barn with her for THREE WEEKS while she pawed the ground and acted "uncomfortable"!! Although she never did bag up like everyone says until her milk came in(about 48 hours give or take)


----------



## goat luver 101

I had a doe that had a big string of blood coming out, but wasn't in labor. So, I hauled her to the vet to see if she was dilated, and she wasn't. She gave me twin bucks a week later. So even mucus doesn't necessarily mean labor... I always get so impatient when I am waiting the last few weeks for them to kid!!! So confusing! All these false labors and signs that may or may not may mean kidding time! haha


----------



## emilieanne

goat luver 101 said:


> I had a doe that had a big string of blood coming out, but wasn't in labor. So, I hauled her to the vet to see if she was dilated, and she wasn't. She gave me twin bucks a week later. So even mucus doesn't necessarily mean labor... I always get so impatient when I am waiting the last few weeks for them to kid!!! So confusing! All these false labors and signs that may or may not may mean kidding time! haha


Yeah. But the weird part is, she will wait for me to come to do anything or make and move, and she was having contractions again, I wasn't the only one that saw them. Someone else mentioned to me then I noticed so I'm not seein things yet! Haha, she has made me insane the pastthree weeks, I keep my phone on loud and under my pillow at night incase I get a call that babies are comin. And it's not that she doesn't want me to pet her, I mean it is but isn't. 
She wants me to scratch her head and pet her but she won't come up to me:/ either way, I'm just ready for them to come out, I was not expecting to see discharge this morning. 
Also, for the person that asked if it was a string, I don't know. I got there and she was sitting like a dog on a half sized turned over crate and when she got up I saw it, so it could have been either or.


----------



## sweetgoats

So how are things going?


----------



## emilieanne

sweetgoats said:


> So how are things going?


One little boy and one beautiful little girl!!!


----------



## emilieanne

They are for sale for you people that are liking my babies! ADGA registered nigerian dwarfs in Florida.


----------



## shibby7

Oh wow, they are beautiful!!! Congrats. Worth all the wory for sure!


----------



## ThreeHavens

SO worth the wait! What splashy babies!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Remember that you should wait a MINIMUM of 8 weeks before weaning and selling, unless they're being sold as bottle babies  they're gorgeous- congrats!


----------



## milkmaid

Hooray! How did everything go?


----------



## emilieanne

milkmaid said:


> Hooray! How did everything go?


She did great and was so happy and lit up when se saw me running to her pen! And yes, they more than likely will go as bottle babies.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters

Congrats!! They're gorgeous!!


----------



## emilieanne

BlueEyedFainters said:


> Congrats!! They're gorgeous!!


Thank you!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## ptgoats45

Very cute! Just as a tip, I would get them started on a bottle before selling. I have heard of people selling kids straight off the mom to people as bottle babies and the kids refuse to take a bottle and end up dieing.  It also makes you look much better as a seller/breeder to sell the kids already started, makes life easier for the new owners. 

Good luck selling them. They are very colorful.


----------



## emilieanne

ptgoats45 said:


> Very cute! Just as a tip, I would get them started on a bottle before selling. I have heard of people selling kids straight off the mom to people as bottle babies and the kids refuse to take a bottle and end up dieing.  It also makes you look much better as a seller/breeder to sell the kids already started, makes life easier for the new owners.
> 
> Good luck selling them. They are very colorful.


Thank you!! And yeah, that happend with my last set of does, kind of. We were selling them on a Sunday and tried the bottle in Saturday, they wouldn't take it for a few hours.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

emilieanne said:


> Thank you!! And yeah, that happend with my last set of does, kind of. We were selling them on a Sunday and tried the bottle in Saturday, they wouldn't take it for a few hours.


How come they're being sold, and not kept? Just out of curiosity.


----------



## emilieanne

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> How come they're being sold, and not kept? Just out of curiosity.


I don't have enough room. I am only allowed to keep two out there. Plus I need money. One of them might be going to my friend anyway so that will be great!


----------



## Sallie Tyszko

Thank goodness all went well.
Congratulations
So pleased for her and you.
How could you bear to part with them? 
She will miss them so, especially as they are her first.


----------



## Sallie Tyszko

P.S.They don't really count as goats when there are so small!!!! You could probably get away with keeping them untill they are weaned.
I just enjoy so much having kids around and seeing the proud mum teaching them "how tos"!!!!
Good for all of them.
Do they make much money over with you?


----------



## rb555

OMG! Those kids are gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## emilieanne

Sallie Tyszko said:


> P.S.They don't really count as goats when there are so small!!!! You could probably get away with keeping them untill they are weaned.
> I just enjoy so much having kids around and seeing the proud mum teaching them "how tos"!!!!
> Good for all of them.
> Do they make much money over with you?


I've been parting with goats that are like my children fr years! Haha, the only ones I can't part with is the mamas! I know my girls and the one boy, go to great homes around me so if anything happens they'll all come right back to me! and yes! I will be making 600$ total with these.


----------



## emilieanne

rb555 said:


> OMG! Those kids are gorgeous! Congratulations!


Thank you!!


----------



## shibby7

emilieanne said:


> I will be making 600$ total with these.


As bottle babies???? :shocked:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

shibby7 said:


> As bottle babies???? :shocked:


I'd never pay more than $200 for a bottle baby. And if I pay that much, it better be from excellent lines, and be 100% fullblood. Honestly, I'd rather not pay over $100.


----------



## emilieanne

shibby7 said:


> As bottle babies???? :shocked:


Yeah. I bought her mom for 400, only because I knew the person. Any one else would have been 500. The father was bought for 300 when he was a baby. I have people that are actually willing to pay 300 and not saying anything about it.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

emilieanne said:


> Yeah. I bought her mom for 400, only because I knew the person. Any one else would have been 500. The father was bought for 300 when he was a baby. I have people that are actually willing to pay 300 and not saying anything about it.


I'd pay $200 for a bottle baby that would be worth $600 as a weanling. Thats just me. Its a lot of time and expense to raise a bottle baby, and even after theyre stable- they die very easily. Too much of a risk to pay that muc, IMO.


----------



## ptgoats45

Dairy goats are typically sold as bottle babies, so people are more willing to pay more for them. Especially since some top breeders do not sell any of their adult/weaned animals so that is the only way to get those genetics. I know of some breeders who sell bottle babies from their top does for $1000+. Bottle babies don't die easily if they received their colostrum and are fed correctly. Milk replacer, IMO, is the worst thing to give a bottle kid, they do die easily on that. Some people have good luck with it, but I never did. With whole goats milk or even whole cows milk, they will grow up healthy and strong. Cocci prevention and feeding them enough milk are the main key to having large, growthy kids.


----------



## sweetgoats

Congratulations, I new she was not quite ready the other day.

So glad you have two beautiful babies.


----------



## emilieanne

sweetgoats said:


> Congratulations, I new she was not quite ready the other day.
> 
> So glad you have two beautiful babies.


Thank you so much!


----------



## JaLyn

Awww talk about gorgeous!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

They're beautiful, so beautiful!!


----------



## emilieanne

Thanks guys!


----------



## dixiegirl3179

Yep...that's the going rate here in FL. I paid $300 each for my does when they were 2 weeks old and I bottle fed them whole cows milk til they were 8 weeks. All the doelings were out of FF mothers with no titles. The price goes up if Mom's a CH or proven. I paid $250 for my buck who I also bottled fed from 2 weeks old. What part of Florida are these babies in?


----------



## ThreeHavens

I paid $300 for my little weaning doe ... she was definitely worth it! I would pay $300 for a bottle baby doeling. The price shouldn't depend on whether they were bottle raised or not IMO, it should depend on the quality of the dam and sire.


----------



## emilieanne

dixiegirl3179 said:


> Yep...that's the going rate here in FL. I paid $300 each for my does when they were 2 weeks old and I bottle fed them whole cows milk til they were 8 weeks. All the doelings were out of FF mothers with no titles. The price goes up if Mom's a CH or proven. I paid $250 for my buck who I also bottled fed from 2 weeks old. What part of Florida are these babies in?


Orange city. It's a little city just below Deland. If you don't know where Deland is, it's about 20 min from Daytona beach!


----------



## emilieanne

Woodhavenfarm said:


> I paid $300 for my little weaning doe ... she was definitely worth it! I would pay $300 for a bottle baby doeling. The price shouldn't depend on whether they were bottle raised or not IMO, it should depend on the quality of the dam and sire.


Yeah. I've never heard of someone saying it depended on a bottle baby or what. 
I paid 400$ for the Moma, and she was almost a year old. But my other doe I paid 125 for her and I got her when she was six days old... So yeah


----------



## shibby7

That is amazing! Getting more then $15 for a bottle baby here is like pulling teeth lol. People just aren't aware here though, they think all bottle babies are from a surplus dairy barn and are worthless.


----------



## emilieanne

shibby7 said:


> That is amazing! Getting more then $15 for a bottle baby here is like pulling teeth lol. People just aren't aware here though, they think all bottle babies are from a surplus dairy barn and are worthless.


Do they think they were made out of dust? Lol 
People amaze me these days with what they think they know. 
Kinda like this guy......


----------



## shibby7

Hahaha, yep that about sums it up!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Wow.

I respect hunters way more than people who have no idea where their meat is coming from.


----------



## emilieanne

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Wow.
> 
> I respect hunters way more than people who have no idea where their meat is coming from.


People just crack me up these days..!


----------



## fezz09

OMG! That is insane hahaha where does he think meat comes from??!! I personally hunt with my husband and our three kids! I think it is as important for my kids to learn that just as we use chickens for meat and eggs and our goats for milk, we only hunt for what we need! The only "trophy" hunting we do is for our deer(they get made into jerky), but we only take what we need and it feeds our family and we usually have some leftover for our family that like moose and elk! My kids are Learning how to use what they have and really appreciate the time and effort it takes to not just run to the store! I LOVE providing like this but it does take work and as far as hunting goes I was raised with the beliefs if you shoot it your gonna eat it! This is a picture of me and my three kids after we found the elk I shot! They are AMAZING little hunters! Does anyone ever think it would have been so cool to live back when there was horse and cart?! Of course we wouldn't be able to have these little chats  but I think that would have been so cool to grow up in that era!! Great now I'm babbling sorry lol


----------



## Tlambert95

I was not from a big family of hunters we instead raised almost all of what we ate. Garden, raising rabbits, goats, cows, pigs and we did our own processing. We knew how they were treated from birth to death this way. Makes you really appreciate what is on your plate at dinner when you know how much really goes into an animal.


----------



## fezz09

Tlambert95 said:


> I was not from a big family of hunters we instead raised almost all of what we ate. Garden, raising rabbits, goats, cows, pigs and we did our own processing. We knew how they were treated from birth to death this way. Makes you really appreciate what is on your plate at dinner when you know how much really goes into an animal.


I agree 100%!! Our first HOME GROWN dinner this fall was fantastic! We had a roasted chicken, potatoes and peas and carrots from our garden and ice cold goats milk!! The kids couldn't stop talking about how WE did ALL of that lol it was awesome!!


----------



## Tlambert95

Exactly. We are working on it. We just built this house so lots of things planned. Chickens next spring, Turkeys, garden, fruit trees, goat cheese, goat milk, goat meat and already got a trade going for beef for rabbit and goat meat from a family friend. we are a military family so we have moved a good bit and I had enough of exposing my kids to things that I don't like so we settled here. finally a place that is ours and with good people who are not afraid to lend a hand when you need it.


----------



## dixiegirl3179

Non-registered bottle babies go for a lot less around here. I paid $25 each for my first 2 goats at 4 weeks old. Registered goats OTOH cost the same if they're bottle fed or dam raised. They do seem to go up a bit in price if they're grown though.


----------



## emilieanne

dixiegirl3179 said:


> Non-registered bottle babies go for a lot less around here. I paid $25 each for my first 2 goats at 4 weeks old. Registered goats OTOH cost the same if they're bottle fed or dam raised. They do seem to go up a bit in price if they're grown though.


I paid 125 for each of my no registered.


----------



## emilieanne

fezz09 said:


> OMG! That is insane hahaha where does he think meat comes from??!! I personally hunt with my husband and our three kids! I think it is as important for my kids to learn that just as we use chickens for meat and eggs and our goats for milk, we only hunt for what we need! The only "trophy" hunting we do is for our deer(they get made into jerky), but we only take what we need and it feeds our family and we usually have some leftover for our family that like moose and elk! My kids are Learning how to use what they have and really appreciate the time and effort it takes to not just run to the store! I LOVE providing like this but it does take work and as far as hunting goes I was raised with the beliefs if you shoot it your gonna eat it! This is a picture of me and my three kids after we found the elk I shot! They are AMAZING little hunters! Does anyone ever think it would have been so cool to live back when there was horse and cart?! Of course we wouldn't be able to have these little chats  but I think that would have been so cool to grow up in that era!! Great now I'm babbling sorry lol


Yeah, I'm actually in the stand right now!! Freezing my butt off though lol. Ain't seen nothin yet but one of our friends just shot. Here's my view; it's called almost heaven;the house is. 
Ill upload it when I get more service.


----------



## emilieanne

fezz09 said:


> OMG! That is insane hahaha where does he think meat comes from??!! I personally hunt with my husband and our three kids! I think it is as important for my kids to learn that just as we use chickens for meat and eggs and our goats for milk, we only hunt for what we need! The only "trophy" hunting we do is for our deer(they get made into jerky), but we only take what we need and it feeds our family and we usually have some leftover for our family that like moose and elk! My kids are Learning how to use what they have and really appreciate the time and effort it takes to not just run to the store! I LOVE providing like this but it does take work and as far as hunting goes I was raised with the beliefs if you shoot it your gonna eat it! This is a picture of me and my three kids after we found the elk I shot! They are AMAZING little hunters! Does anyone ever think it would have been so cool to live back when there was horse and cart?! Of course we wouldn't be able to have these little chats  but I think that would have been so cool to grow up in that era!! Great now I'm babbling sorry lol


And it's all good. I think that would be cool too. No cars! Horses easier to pay for!;P


----------



## emilieanne

See!


----------



## fezz09

Wow that's gorgeous! I think it is so cool watching the sun come up waiting for the deer to show themselves!!! It is -29 here this morning so I have to be honest... I'm not in my blind haha it is too fricken cold out!!


----------



## emilieanne

fezz09 said:


> Wow that's gorgeous! I think it is so cool watching the sun come up waiting for the deer to show themselves!!! It is -29 here this morning so I have to be honest... I'm not in my blind haha it is too fricken cold out!!


Lol yeah!! It was 28 here this morning. 
My feet are frozen and no deer. 
Someone shot a doe but we think they were a little high because it rolled but there's no blood so were still lookin.


----------



## fezz09

I don't know if this helps but if you can't find blood but think there should be some, if you put peroxide in a spray bottle and spray it around it makes any blood bubble up and it's way more noticeable! Good luck finding her! And yeah -29 Celsius is too fricken cold! Even my goats won't get out of their beds!!


----------



## emilieanne

fezz09 said:


> I don't know if this helps but if you can't find blood but think there should be some, if you put peroxide in a spray bottle and spray it around it makes any blood bubble up and it's way more noticeable! Good luck finding her! And yeah -29 Celsius is too fricken cold! Even my goats won't get out of their beds!!


Thank you!! that's so smart.


----------



## emilieanne

fezz09 said:


> I don't know if this helps but if you can't find blood but think there should be some, if you put peroxide in a spray bottle and spray it around it makes any blood bubble up and it's way more noticeable! Good luck finding her! And yeah -29 Celsius is too fricken cold! Even my goats won't get out of their beds!!


By the way, I got a 109 lb doe last night!


----------



## fezz09

Sweeeet! That's a good sized deer!! Our doe season is over and our buck season is going to be over at the end of the month!! So we are kind of running out of time! There is a HUGE 5x5 mule buck that keeps evading us... One of these days he will make a mistake!!


----------



## emilieanne

fezz09 said:


> Sweeeet! That's a good sized deer!! Our doe season is over and our buck season is going to be over at the end of the month!! So we are kind of running out of time! There is a HUGE 5x5 mule buck that keeps evading us... One of these days he will make a mistake!!


Hopefully he will! Haha good luck with that 
What's the biggest y'all have gotten ever?


----------

